# RONA kit



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have tried to fit my Mastercraft plunge router to a table bought in a garage sale. It was a long and painful experience which I do not care to repeat and which left me searching for a better option - mainly a router with a 1/2" collet.

I have reviewed as many of the "new router" threads as I could and today went to get my hands on some of the units. I found a new Mastercraft fixed base unit for $119 but of highly dubious construction.

On my travels I came across a RONA plunge router which surrpised me by a solid feel, reasonably large motor (12A) and ability to be mounted and adjusted on a table even in the plunge mode. Further enquiries in the shop were fruitless as the assisstant knew nothing about this tool. I looked it up when I came home and realized that this is a part of a kit which also includes a fixed base.

At $99 it is almost too good to be true. I did a forum search and noted that at least some of the forum contributors own this kit but I was not clear about how happy they are with it.

I would appreciate any feed-back related to this tool. Any obvious faults? How good is the warranty? The next comparable item would be a 2.5HP Triton for more than double the price.

BTW I only do wood work to support my metalworking and justifying an expensive unit is difficult especially with many other toys on the wish list.

Thanks.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

crquack:

Take a long hard look at it. I almost bought it. If I didn't already have four routers, I would have bought it -- $79.99 on sale. Note, this model is discontinued and available only as display inventory or forgotten stock in the dark recesses of RONA. I saw one in Quebec City. It is beefy, torquy and quite flexable. Nothing fancy. The clerk told me there was bushings in it but at 30,000 rpm bushings wouldn't last long so I'm sure there's bearings. He wasn't particularly knowledgable about that model. His specific response was "at that price it's bushings." If you're looking for an inexpensive intro router, you can't do better. Make sure all of the bits and pieces are in the kit when you buy it. _It should come with a 1/2" collet but make sure to get the 1/4" collett at the same time._ Reject it if there are obvious defects, chips, cracks, heavy vibrations. Ask the clerk if you can plug in it and try it out. Try both bases and make sure everything works as you would expect it to. Tighten up the collet and turn it on.

There will be little or no support for it. It originally sold for $249.00 so at $79 or $99 it will be a "final sale." They really don't want to know anything about it after that. However, if You "stay-tuned" to this forum you should be able to do everything with it than you can do with any other router. However, options, accessories that may be available for others, you'll have to make yourself. There is enough knowledge and experience here to give you instructions to do anything you want to do.

There are limitations. I have a pair of Hitachi M12V routers. One is modified for table use with 3 1/2" bits. I wouldn't suggest you try this huge honkers with that small router. Take a look at "the router workshop" for tips and tricks on using a router and you'll find methods of doing almost everything you will want to do with that kit.

Allthunbs


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you.

The knowledge ability of RONA employees is a chapter unto itself...

I was told that the routers were back-ordered. I phoned their toll-free line and actually met with a helpful response. The lady told me that there was a three year shop-warranty on this kit and they were expecting "thousands" of them to reach the shops end of October and again end of November.

Meanwhile I solved my routing problem by judicious use of mitre saw and a sander


----------



## leeinca (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought the Rona Router about a year ago, and have been very happy with it, I haven't used it a lot but I've rounded over corners and rabbeted in frames for a few projects and its always worked really, I like the soft start and variable speed. I paid 99 for it and feel its good deal, certainly a step up from my grandpa's old craftsman I was borrowing


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

The "thousands" of router kits have not materialized in RONA. Phonecall to HQ revealed that they have no idea when they will turn up.

So I am a proud new owner of a 2.25 HP Triton.


----------

